# Hilfe bei IEC 61508



## LordKimbot (3 Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich hoffe jemand kann mir bei meiner Frage zur IEC 61508 weiter helfen. Zurzeit bin ich im Praxissemester und soll mich in das Thema Safety Integrity Level einarbeiten, im Zuge dieser Tätigkeit habe ich nun folgende Fragestellung. Im Teil 6 der IEC 61508 ist mir etwas aufgefallen. Bei der Berechnung von PFH- Werten laut B3.2 (S.41) oder unter der Tabelle B13 (S.46) kommt es zu dem Phänomen das bei einem hohen DC Wert oftmals eine 1....1 oder 1....2D Auswahl einen besseren PFH-Wert als eine 2...3 hat.
Meine Frage:
Habe ich im Grundsatz zu den PFH Wert etwas nicht verstanden? Für mich ist jedenfalls eine 2...3 Auswahl “sicherer“ als eine 1....1 Auswahl. Oder liegt der Knackpunkt in der Stochastik(Merkov-Modelle usw...)?

Möchte mich schon mal Bedanken

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
der Lord


----------



## Safety (4 Juni 2009)

Hallo Lord,
warum musst bzw. willst Du die IEC 61508 anwenden?


----------



## LordKimbot (4 Juni 2009)

Hi,
ich möchte gern den PFHD Wert einer 2....3 Kombination von PT 100 ausrechnen, da die Widerstandsthermometer eigentlich keine sicherheitsgerichteten Bauteile sind gibt es keine Herstellerangaben über die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten. Deswegen habe ich ein Formblatt in Excel erstellt indem ich nur den MTTF Wert eines Bauteils eingeben muss und damit habe ich dann alle PFHD Werte für jede mögliche Kombination, dabei fiel mir halt der oben genannte Sachverhalt auf.
Mit der IEC 61508 und der DIN EN ISO 13849 beschäftige ich mich da wir als betreuendes Ingenieurbüro eines Projektes vom Hersteller die CE-Kennzeichnung einer Maschine verlangen. Und es ist so, dass man ganz schlecht etwas Prüfen kann, was man noch nicht selber einmal gemacht oder verstanden hat. Deswegen nutze ich meine Leerlaufzeiten meines Praktikums um mich in den Normen und Vorschriften einzulesen und ein wenig rumzurechnen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Lord


----------



## Safety (5 Juni 2009)

Hallo Lord,
  leider kann ich Dir bei Deinem Problem nicht helfen, da ich mich bisher erfolgreich um die 61508 und auch um Großteile der 62061 herum gedrückt habe. Mein Hauptthema ist die 13849 und auch die meisten Maschinenbauer wenden diese an. Die 61508 überlasse ich unseren Entwicklern die können damit umgehen!


----------



## Safety (6 Juni 2009)

*13849-1*

Hallo Lord,
  ich habe mir nochmal Deine Frage durchgelesen, du schreibst, dass die 13849 auch ein Thema ist.
  Warum gibst du Deine Sicherheitsfunktion nicht in die Sistema ein, die MTTFd werte hast du ja. Wenn nicht, kannst Du Dir diese für Elektronische Bauteile auch aus der 13849-1 Anhang C.5 raussuchen!

  Sehe Dir hierzu, dass Beispiel 13 zur Sistema an das wird Dir bestimmt weiter helfen. 
  Hierbei kann ich Dir dann wieder behilflich sein.


----------



## LordKimbot (4 August 2009)

Hi,

ich habe inzwischen die Antwort auf meine Frage in einer Veröffentlichung von ABB gefunden. 

http://library.abb.com/global/scot/...ur_von_Safety-Systemen_keine_Rolle_spielt.pdf



			
				ABB schrieb:
			
		

> *5. Voting-Verfahren und Diagnose *
> *[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Voting ist das verbreitetste Verfahren zur Erkennung von Abweichungen bei der Verarbeitung der Ergebnisse von redundanten Kanälen in mehrkanaligen Systemen. In der [/FONT][/FONT]Tabelle 1[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial], die direkt aus der Norm übernommen wurde, lässt sich erkennen, dass die Voting-Ergebnisse als Mechanismus zur Erhöhung des Diagnose-Deckungsgrades betrachtet werden können. Die Verfasser der IEC61508-Normen haben aber berücksichtigt, dass Voting-Systeme inhärente Schwächen aufweisen, wenn versucht wird, hohe Integritätsstufen zu erreichen. Wenn der Voting-Mechanismus nicht mehr verfügbar ist, da sich in einem der Kanäle ein nicht erkannter Ausfall entwickelt, kompromittiert dies die Integrität des Systems, und was noch gravierender dabei ist, ohne jemand dies bemerkt! Falls aufgrund des Voting-Verfahrens ein Ausfall erkannt wird, wechselt das System in einen eingeschränkten Betriebszustand, in dem seine Sicherheitsintegritäts-Funktionalität eventuell reduziert ist. Falls ein Ausfall nicht erkannt wird, bleibt der eingeschränkte Betriebszustand eventuell unerkannt, bis eine Anforderung an das System gestellt wird – also wenn es eventuell schon zu spät ist. Außerdem werden einfache Voting-Systeme oft durch potenzielle Einzelfehlerstellen ([/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Single Point Of Failure[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]) im Voting-System selbst beeinträchtigt.[/FONT][/FONT]*


 
Damit hätte sich diese Frage für mich geklärt. Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe.

Mfg,

der Lord


----------

